# My Kasha is Gone



## Jrenkie (Jun 9, 2004)

On Tuesday, Kasha journeyed over the Rainbow Bridge. Hopefully she'll find Dorrie there and the two of them can romp and play like in the old days.

Kasha was my American Eskimo that was with me for 14 years. She lost her hearing about a year ago and has been gradually declining. Her walks got shorter and slower although she loved to romp in the snow and did so like a pup just a couple of weeks ago.

Monday night, she enjoyed her dinner but after she laid down, couldn't get up for her evening walk. I helped her up and we managed to go out back for a potty call and a quick sniff around the yard.

When Kasha came in, she went right back to her now customary spot under the coffee table. Tuesday morning she was still there and didn't get up for breakfast or to go out. In the afternoon it was obvious her time had come. She couldn't stand on her own and wouldn't even drink from the water bowl presented to her.

Ruby was constently checking on her knowing that things weren't right.

I brought Kasha to our gentle vet and he agreed that it was her time. I didn't think it would be so hard to watch her go but it was. Greatfully she went peacefully and if her past behavior is any indication, enjoyed our final "alone" time.

I'm still looking down so I don't put my feet too far under the coffee table but Kasha isn't there any more. She was a good and faithful dog who saw our family grow from 3 to 5 children, added dogs, and countless life events. She had many, many good years and I will miss her dearly.

Rest in peace my little Kasha - I love you.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

John I am so sorry for your loss.









Rest in Peace Kasha


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. The two of you seemed like the best of friends. I will be praying for you


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry. Such a good friend to all of you-my sympathies for that deep loss.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Im so sorry.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

That was hard to read.

God Bless.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss also.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

My heart is sad with yours. 

I can relate to your watching where you put your feet under the coffee table. After I lost my boy, I would step over "him", even though he was no longer laying there. 

They are such a part of your everyday life.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I know how hard that moment can be. Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. We lost our dear doggie recently so I know how you feel. You are lucky to have had your dog for 14 years. I'm glad to see that you have other pets to help ease you through this difficult time.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry. I know only too well how it feels.
HUGS


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

John,

I'm so sorry to hear about your Kasha. It sounds like you shared 14 wonderful years together and I hope you will take comfort in all of the memories. 

Take good care,


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

John, I am sorry about the loss of your faithful friend and part of your family.







Kasha


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. The unconditional love of a great dog for 14 years is a priceless gift. Everyone should be so fortunate.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear John,

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beloved Kasha. I am sure that her buddy Dorrie was happy to see her at the Bridge and they are running and romping together. 

Please know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jrenkie (Jun 9, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts, words, and wishes.

It's been a week today and I still find myself looking for her to go out or grabbing the extra food dish. I'm sure she's at peace and I have my memories.

Thanks again,


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed this post. Kasha was obviously a valued family member and that was a very loving tribute to her. You have always been there for her and she for you.

RIP Kasha


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your Kasha. May she rest in peace.


----------

